# Happy Halloween/Birthday Paige!!!!!



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

yes the infamous "queen of mean" will turn ELEVEN on halloween tomorrow! i don't know how many years I have been on here but I'm sure it is shocking to some of you to hear Paige the Rage will be eleven!!! I am going to try and figure out how to post a recent video of her. People usually guess her age at 4-6, she has a little grey but she is the lean, mean muscle machine that she always was! Paige has raised three pups for me and she has outlived two of them! I can't put into words how much I love Paige, even though she is very bossy and sassy she is the SMARTEST dog I have ever met. Paige made me a lifelong GSD owner. Paige is my right hand girl, her devotion to me is incredible. I hope she lives to be 18!!! Paige, you are everything to me! I LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Awww..... what a wonderful tribute. Happy Birthday Paige! I hope you have the best birthday ever with lots of treats and hugs and kisses!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Paige!! Can't wait to see your picture!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday to Paige!! Suzy, your astounding Paige stories has helped me survive as far as I have with my Grimm. "Oh, that's nothing-- wait'll you hear what PAIGE did!"







Paige is a wonderful example of strength and devotion, and your working with her has been an inspiration to me!

Happiest of Birthdays, wonderful Paige!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Happy Birthday Paige, yes I remember all of your antics thru the yrs







You go girl!! and hope you get lots of treats and fun today, wow cant believe she is 11!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

With many more to come!!!!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Paige.

Hope you have many more happy birthdays. Chloe is officially 1 year old on halloween.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy birthday dear Paige!!!!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet! chloe is a halloween dog too! Happy birthday Chloe!!!
Paige and Travis are going to the apple orchard today to walk the trail. Paige is pretty pumped up because it is her birthday! At age 11 the Rage is finally slowing down a tiny bit. She has been a handful from day one but the smartest dog ever. she has a sense of humor too, like the time I told her "car" and she was standing on the hood of my car.
Paige takes her guarding very seriously and her number one rule is "i can torment my siblings but you can't." Once I had her in my car and Jazmin was in my friend's yard and my friend stepped on Jazmin and Paige leaped out of my car window and JUMPED a chain link fence to make sure her sister was alright. My friend was like "I'm sorry Paige, I'm sorry!" and Paige barked a very obvious "don't let it happen again." as she herded her baby sister to the car.
For all you people with hard, crazy challenging smart pups-hang in there. I guarentee it will turn out to be the joy of your life.My theory is "hard pup-great dog"
who wants a regular ol' boring good dog anyway???
(thanks for your kind words Patti!!!!)
(Sasha's mom -we go way back, sister-love ya)
I will try and post a video later. off to amuse the queen of mean.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday Paige, and many, many more!!









A very happy birthday to Chloe also.

My Murphy girl (non gsd) was also born today!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Paige


----------

